# plumbing gas pipe



## GolfnRL (Apr 9, 2008)

Moving the gas clothes dryer from one side of the utility room to the other and stacking it on a washer. I have to plumb gas pipe to the new location which shouldn't be much of a problem as the gas water heater is nearby.  My question is how high from the the floor can I put the new gas pipe?  Is there a maximum distance from the floor that gas pipe can be installed in a residence?  It appears that the gas connection on the dryer will be about 36" off the ground when the dryer is sitting on the washer.  Is it OK to stab the pipe through the wall at that height?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,

Most stacked dryers are 3-4 feet off of the floor. Plubing the gas pipe to that area is ok...but as always, check _local_ codes!



> Is it OK to stab the pipe through the wall at that height?



Normally yes. In my area we are not allowed to hide any threaded sections in the wall. Must be visible for inspection. Once inspected can be covered. 
No flex connector in the wall either.



> shouldn't be much of a problem as the gas water heater is nearby.



Make sure the supply pipe can handle both appliances it you tap into the water heater feed.

jeff.


----------



## GolfnRL (Apr 9, 2008)

The water heater supply looks like 3/4 reduced to 1/2.  The only gas appliances in the house are central heat, water heater, and gas dryer.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 10, 2008)

Then you need to take another 1/2" line off the 3/4" part to supply the dryer. Natural gas is notorious for carrying trash and moisture to the appliances; therefore, when you attach your new 1/2" line it should come off the top of the 3/4" line. The premise is, trash and moisture won't go uphill.
Glenn


----------

